# Dating after 50........???



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Sounds GOOD anyway. (Now if there was just a woman with-in 90 miles)

http://yahoo.match.com/y/article.aspx?articleid=7655&TrackingID=526103&BannerID=1099739


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

Don't know about that after 50 stuff, but I'm an expert on after 60.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

zong said:


> Don't know about that after 50 stuff, but I'm an expert on after 60.


But your a "Salsa'oholic".........:sing:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

I have multitude of weaknesses. None of which bother me in the least.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

zong said:


> I have multitude of weaknesses. None of which bother me in the least.


My weaknesses are what makes my life enjoyable.........:nanner:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm right there, man. Right there. Honesty is good.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Love the article, SD. I'll be 60 this year, and have NEVER felt more confident/sexy than I do now! I like it that my kids now worry about their mama dating, and wanting me to find THE guy who's right for me - and I have!!! (And they approve - LOL!!!)


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Done with that nonsense. Should have never tried after 50 and won't again. But I will enjoy watching the rest of you.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I will be 45 in a couple of months and that is getting close to 50. Would I date after I am 50 heck yeah. Life doesn't stop when you get older, it only seems to get funner. All the guys I have dated have been in their 50's so I know they aren't dead yet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

45 is close to 50? Can you hold your breath that long? 7:46PM is close to 7:47PM. 45 is not close to 50. a couple months is not even close to 45.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

cindilu said:


> I will be 45 in a couple of months and that is getting close to 50. Would I date after I am 50 heck yeah. Life doesn't stop when you get older, it only seems to get funner. All the guys I have dated have been in their 50's so I know they aren't dead yet.


Hurry up and turn 50 so you can start dating guys in their 60's.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

MoonRiver said:


> Hurry up and turn 50 so you can start dating guys in their 60's.


Great.......buy the time she turns 50 I will be 70.......:buds:


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Sourdough said:


> Great.......buy the time she turns 50 I will be 70.......:buds:


I know. But I will only be 68!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

MoonRiver said:


> Hurry up and turn 50 so you can start dating guys in their 60's.


Ummm, my x husband is going on 63 and if we got along I would date him again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

cindilu said:


> Ummm, my x husband is *going on 63* and if we got along I would date him again.


So, based on your math, he's like what, 46??


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dating? Whats that.? Whatever it is/was, I say RUMHUG


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

Cindi, I'm sorry. You never been mean to me, and I shouldn't be mean to you. it's a natural reflex with me, don't forget, I've been around true evil. I really am sorry for honing in on you. You know I like you and I don't mean to be mean to you.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

zong said:


> Cindi, I'm sorry. You never been mean to me, and I shouldn't be mean to you. it's a natural reflex with me, don't forget, I've been around true evil. I really am sorry for honing in on you. You know I like you and I don't mean to be mean to you.


Seesh, I was going to ask if tonight was Zong pick on Cyndi night. You know I am never mean to any one ever, or at least I hope I am not. Forgiven... 

My x husband will turn 63 in Jan, is that better? Ask me if I care about his age, the man has 6 pack and is darned good looking even now. IF we got along I would still date him. Is that better?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Sweetie, when the boys pull your pigtails, it means they really like you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm a lot of things, but I ain't subtle. I just went overboard, thats all.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

you need some of that mood adjusting medicine, Zong, that's all . . . .


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm well into it by now. I guess maybe I needed to be a little rough, but cindi has always been really sweet, so it shouldn't have been her.. On the other hand, there are a few people who havent always been nice. But, Mods have warned me off all them. LOL. Open season on me. I can't fight back.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Well don't add me to the list of people to pick on okay? Believe it or not I am not a tough cookie, I get hurt pretty easy. It is one of the reasons why I always try to play nice. If ya want to go and pick on someone pick on CB and his thread, lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

I said I was sorry, thats about all I can do. if I delete my posts, somebody already seen it. I'm not that duplicitous.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

I didn't just say I'm sorry, I really am. Lot of people need a little sarcasm. you don't. I feel so bad, I might quit drinking and become a nun or something if you don't forgive me. an't we cyberkiss and make up??


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

sherry in Maine said:


> you need some of that mood adjusting medicine, Zong, that's all . . . .


Dump the juice out of the chilled Salsa, and fill with tequila, put in refigerator for 10 days, then eat the whole jar on "Sailor Boy" Pilot bread.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

Call me sister nomoresalsa. Until I'm given full absolution.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

Geeze, I'm still going overboard. Wow. . Can somebody call me on the phone and talk to me in Latin, please?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Someone speaking pig latin in a bacon bikini perhaps??


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

The best thing I have found about getting older.

Now you mens out there listen up real good now!

*It is not about being anything for all women, just being everything to ONE woman is enough now.*

'nuff said.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

To Serve Man

Can you believe it?? It's a freaking cookbook!! These giant aliens are going to eat us!!!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

JohnnyLee said:


> The best thing I have found about getting older.
> 
> Now you mens out there listen up real good now!
> 
> ...


You have learned well, grasshopper. (DS figured it out also sometime in the past 7 years--Heidi got him there--yippee!)


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Me and her are both over 50 now and like our two houses with 10 mile between.

We both like our time together because we don't waste it and savor our time in our own homes because we can talk bad about the other if we feel a need to until we meet up again.

Course tonite I had to call it a night a bit early because of storms left over from Isaac and figured the dogs were probably wound up but she wanted to read some book she bought while we were out earlier today and tomorrow I will have to help her feed her cousins who came to visit her and get them on the road, so its all good.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

zong said:


> Geeze, I'm still going overboard. Wow. . Can somebody call me on the phone and talk to me in Latin, please?


Semper ubi sub ubi


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dating after 50? Well, one thing about that. The women dont wear sexey clothes, so a guy has more of a likelyhood of seeing what hes REALLY looking at, rather than the mirage she wanted to entice a guy with when she was young.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

JohnnyLee said:


> The best thing I have found about getting older.
> 
> Now you mens out there listen up real good now!
> 
> ...


I know there was a reason why I like ya.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

FarmboyBill said:


> Dating after 50? Well, one thing about that. The women dont wear sexey clothes, so a guy has more of a likelyhood of seeing what hes REALLY looking at, rather than the mirage she wanted to entice a guy with when she was young.


All clothes are sexy on women. I need to poke out one eye with a pointy stick so I can go to the dollar store again. I get so distracted. And I'm trying to quit.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

trying to quit what, Zong? Seeing, reacting . . . or going to buy cheap crap at the dollar store?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

HMMMMMMMMMMM Guess I aint as old as you after all Z LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

sherry in Maine said:


> trying to quit what, Zong? Seeing, reacting . . . or going to buy cheap crap at the dollar store?


Trying to quit thinking about wimmens, period!! I'm like a drug addict. Long as there are none around, my resolve is pretty strong. Bring a woman into my field of vision, and I go to wanting one of my own. Dollar General store is the place to go for eggs, flour, sugar and canning lids around here.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

sherry in Maine said:


> trying to quit what, Zong? Seeing, reacting . . . or going to buy cheap crap at the dollar store?



:whistlin:.....Clearly YOU have no experience walking around with a banana in your pocket........:whistlin:


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

well you've summed it up Sourdough . . . .

thanks for that!

errr ummmm 

a banana? really?


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I hope it's going to be great because I will be 48 next month.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

tambo said:


> I hope it's going to be great because I will be 48 next month.


I got T-shirts that old, really.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

48 is the prime of late youth. From 48 to 61 at least. LOL.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

So...... why did you start a thread about Dating after 50 as a question instead of telling us what it's like?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i got tshirts that old too Tambo . sure you're just a baby. i feel bettter than i ever did myself. i have done some work in the last 3 days. if i listed half of it some would get tired. i go back and forth working from the country to the city. i'm in fairly good shape. a couple weeks ago i thought i would go on this paleo diet. only because i had heard about how good it was. not for me though . i darn near starved. couldn't find anything i could eat. guess i'll continue on the way i'm going. ~Georgia.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

hey sourdough; can you read the newspaper through your 48 year old t shirt?


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Georgia I wish I had you energy. I often think of you when I'm out working and what you get done. I think Man I wish I was more like Georgia. That's a true story. And when I make my bread and it looks like crap I think of you and your bread. LOL


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

do you really think i've never made crappy bread? sometimes it turns out not fit for man nor beast. nobody ever sees it. learned it from mom. i remember many years ago mother made raisin buns. turned out awful. she said dad was never to see them. we made more and dad was never the wiser. he was a stickler for perfect food. he thought mom and i turned out perfect food at all times. we let him dream on. ~Georgia.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, this post is a real warm fuzzy for me as I go rapidly towards 50. If I start now, I'll bet I can corral some man into going on a date with me by next spring. But if I can't find a volunteer, I can always lure JohnnyLee with a plate of Oreos.....if he just wasn't so darned young.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

I ain't that young, I will be 44 in a couple of months.

But age is relative. Some days I feel like I am 100.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

there ya go Foaly. he's not that much younger. i dont know why i thought he was 38. ~Georgia.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> Dating after 50? Well, one thing about that. The women dont wear sexey clothes, so a guy has more of a likelyhood of seeing what hes REALLY looking at, rather than the mirage she wanted to entice a guy with when she was young.


Are you for real? I mean seriously? Women after 50 don't wear sexy clothes?


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Shygal said:


> Are you for real? I mean seriously? Women after 50 don't wear sexy clothes?



um,, no
seriously


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Guess that explains why you are alone then


----------



## txplowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm 48, my ol goat will be 62 in Nov. Yep, he's nearly 14 yrs older than I am. We been together almost 10 years. Been married 3 months now. 

With his health issues I don't expect him to live another 5. Afer that. I've had enough of you men. Time for me to be me and do what I want without being hindered by someone holding me back. 

If I can i'm gonna head for the mountains, get a little place a couple of animals and live out my life on my terms.

NO MORE MEN EVER!! Did I put that clear enough?


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Shygal said:


> Guess that explains why you are alone then


 keeping tabs on me shygal?
Arn't we being sweet this evening.
GH


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Shygal said:


> Are you for real? I mean seriously? Women after 50 don't wear sexy clothes?


I guess he's never laid eyes on some of us ladies right here @ the Singletree, eh, Shy?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a lot of girlfriends in their 50's and man, the clothes they wear, they are smoking hawt. Age is just a number, it is the state of mind that keeps you younger.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Bah. If they still maraciously still got the bodies, they dont wear sexy clothes. If there bodies are shot, like mine lol, THEN They sometimes wear them


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

cindilu said:


> I have a lot of girlfriends in their 50's and man, they clothes they wear, they are smoking hawt. Age is just a number, it is the state of mind that keeps you younger.


You got it!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> Bah. If they still maraciously still got the bodies, they dont wear sexy clothes. If there bodies are shot, like mine lol, THEN They sometimes wear them



Now we all know why you're "not looking".


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> Bah. If they still maraciously still got the bodies, they dont wear sexy clothes. If there bodies are shot, like mine lol, THEN They sometimes wear them


They got the bodies because they are working out in the gym, running marathons, living life, not sitting around moping because they are getting older.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im going to go out on the Sat of my 65th birthday and put on armour again after 7yrs away from it. I got out my swords and ax and shields and when I hefted (Ole Elephant Nick) I couldnt hardly draw it back after a swing straight back up. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I started a regemen of lifting weights for a month. I want my grandkids to see me do it one time. My DD is having a fit. Thinks Ill get basted pretty bad. Well see.

Nehi, Whaddia u mean I aint looking. I look every time I go to the sale lol.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Send you my support, FBB. Do it! (naw, I didn't REALLY mean my 'support' because it's in the drawer, I use it when I go to town, or jog or walk)
Remember, we old ladies aint sexy . . . . 

I send you encouragement, FBB . . . .


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

newfieannie said:


> there ya go Foaly. he's not that much younger. i dont know why i thought he was 38. ~Georgia.


Maybe cause I look like I am 25??? lol


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

JohnnyLee said:


> Maybe cause I look like I am 25??? lol


See? You keep getting younger and I keep getting older!


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Nah, you just can't see all the grey in my hair in a picture! lol


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Marshloft said:


> keeping tabs on me shygal?
> Arn't we being sweet this evening.
> GH



No, not really. But you started the sweetness, darling


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> Im going to go out on the Sat of my 65th birthday and put on armour again after 7yrs away from it. I got out my swords and ax and shields and when I hefted (Ole Elephant Nick) I couldnt hardly draw it back after a swing straight back up. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I started a regemen of lifting weights for a month. I want my grandkids to see me do it one time. My DD is having a fit. Thinks Ill get basted pretty bad. Well see.


GOOD, I'm glad to hear it! And don't just stop lifting after a month, keep going, its good for your bones and heart and self confidence. Keep hefting the ax and sword


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

nOPE, Im pretty sure after Oct 8th, Ill be done with that stuff. Im going to tell my 2 neices, my boy and my nephew that ilkl be bringing their armour also, and if they dont come get it, Ill donate it to the Barony. Ill keep my suit, just to prove in later days that I had actually worn it as ill have it. Just like my Army uniforms.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Oh thats right, you are 65, god forbid you enjoy anything anymore, because you are all done and just waiting for the reaper.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Shygal said:


> Oh thats right, you are 65, god forbid you enjoy anything anymore, because you are all done and just waiting for the reaper.


Do you think we should offer directions? (for the reaper)

Second thought, reaper can just follow the moaning and groaning.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

THATS RIGHT MAMMY, on the moaning and groaning. And ill be hoping im moaning and groaning cause I stretched and pulled muscles that hadnt been used to those activities for 10yrs. I hope I aint moaning and groaning cause of busted ribs or whatever because I was too slow to keep up with the younguns. I already got 2 of those from when I was younger and still couldnt keep up with a couple of them. This isnt playtime. Without the armour a guy could easily get killed doing it. I knew a couple had died from heart attacks doing it over 10yrs ago.
U wanna see what ill be getting into, go to U tubes, Gulf Wars, Helm Cam. Thatll show ya a bit of it.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I would like it BETTER if someone would video YOU doing it..."it" being the fighting and all. Just so we're clear.

Mon


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Shygal said:


> No, not really. But you started the sweetness, darling


 Yeah well, I was just being nice, won't happen again.
On the over 50 thing,, I think I was wrong, my boy's Mom is pushin 50 and she's still pretty hot in tight fitten jeans. But then again, I know how much cellulite is under those jeans. Still looks good tho.
GH


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

Marshloft said:


> Yeah well, I was just being nice, won't happen again.
> On the over 50 thing,, I think I was wrong, my boy's Mom is pushin 50 and she's still pretty hot in tight fitten jeans. But then again, I know how much cellulite is under those jeans. Still looks good tho.
> GH


Mom is pushing 50, huh? Sounds horrid.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Hey, I'm 54 and I'm hot with my clothes on! Especially bundled up in wool.

Ain't no reason to be old and out of shape at 65. Turn off the Tube, get out of the recliner and do something physical. Every day. I know men in their 
70s and 80s who are more fit, active and hot than most in their 40s and 
50s. Even my 80 year old diabetic mother can walk a mile after pulling weeds and still throw dinner on the table.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Another good old thread.......it is the weekend, lets kick some aliveness into this "SINGLETREE Thingie"

:viking::viking::viking::viking::viking::viking::viking::viking:


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Good lord sourdough were do you live ?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Sour dough lives in Alaska, and speaking of Alaska, we are still waiting for pictures of your beautiful area and CABIN.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Alaska is a pretty big place but even there the places that don't have a woman for 90 miles are pretty rare.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Ya know, I am going to be 48 in two months which means 50 is getting closer and closer. Not sure if I plan to date after 50 just like I have decided to not date at 48. Wonder if that is a trend?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I quit at 44 therebouts


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

(Not quite fifty yet)

I haven't decided not to date, it's just not practical.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm getting closer to 50 and I am ready to do this!!
Go out, meet new people, go places and do things...........
I miss warm fuzzy feelings for someone other than my JRT's!!!!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

From the what it's worth corner.... A bit over a year ago my daddy celebrated 90 years of life on this planet by hosting a group of family and freinds on a boat ride/dinner on the snake river. His date was a lady about his age that he had grown up with all those years ago. She had married a freind of dads during the depression era and spent her wedding night in a tent which dear old dad slipped around during the night and pulled the anchor pegs collapsing the tent on the newly weds! About a month after his birthday boat ride he said goodbye to this world and went to see what's next. That little gal was there to see him off the day we buried him. Got word a while back that she too has bridged the gap twixt this world and the next, but I will always be grateful for the special time she shared with dear old dad. If those two could have such a great time at ninety... Fifty should be a breeze!


----------

